# Kona's "top knot" **finally***



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I finally got a top knot in kona's hair this afternoon after his bath. I even showed hubby and he laughed and said "it's cute". :whoo: YAYA!!!!!!!! I thought he'd freak out. I think after Kohl, he's gonna let me do whatever I want to with Kona. LOL I think he looks cute, like a little doggie rock star.. what do you all think??


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Kona is adorable! Now she needs a little guitar.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love top knots! What a cutie!:thumb:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Love it, love it, love it!
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kona would look cute with or without a topknot, but I think it's cute!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He looks really cute with his topknot. That guy is growing up.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm glad your husband is ok with the top knot. I put Yoyo's hair into a top knot and my husband said, "Oh my god, what has she done to you???" Does it matter that he's a boy? Maybe it would have been okay with him if our dog was a girl instead, who knows.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Um, well the first 2 times I tried my husband rapidly grabbed up Kona and said "he's a BOY" he doesn't get bows. LOL But this time I got it in, and he said aw, it's cute. I think cause it was spikey at the top.. but.. upon Kona's wishes, it was out in 5 min. He rubbed his head on the floor till' it came out. LOL


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Kona is so handsome...I love his coat...he looks great! My yorkie used to rub his head on the floor til his came out too. I finally gave up.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Aww, he looks great w/ his topknot! He totally looks like a rockstar. I think it's that wave in his hair that give him some "edge." :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I think Kona looks great! 

We are a double topknot household here - on both BOYS!


----------

